

Ask HN: Best books you've read on how to start a startup? - pariya

Classics, new books, tech, non-tech... what&#x27;s helped you grow the most?
======
pinky1417
Peter Thiel's Zero to One was outstanding. Its advice was actually different
from most other entrepreneurship books out there. It's most appropriate for
startups trying to make it big (i.e. become "unicorns").

Ben Horowitz's The Hard Thing About Hard Things is a great startup managerial
book. It chronicles Ben Horowitz's struggles as CEO of LoudCloud. Probably
most appropriate for more mature startups.

------
angersock
The phonebook, because it has customers and your competition.

Nothing has helped me grow more than _actually running a startup_ a couple of
times.

If you're just looking for startup-themed books, I'd honestly suggest _Masters
of Doom_ , _Dreaming in Code_ , and _Soul of a New Machine_.

 _Lean Startup_ if you're feeling trendy.

